

Life is Beautiful - check out the website launch. - sethwartak

www.lisbeautiful.com<p>Check out this website I just launched.  Feedback would be greatly appreciated!  Feel free to submit a post!
======
pedalpete
Nice concept.

I am having a rather difficult time with your colour scheme though.

I'd think that with the subject matter you are dealing with, you'd want to go
with something chearier, and lighter.

The layout and colors have a rather heavy feel to them.

I'm also not sure about the 'you didn't deserve that' link. Do you really want
somebody else saying what another person should feel makes their life
beautiful??

My simple advice from a colours perspective would be to play with the
background and big bold black menu at the top. Soften those things up. You'd
be surprised how well a grey on grey can work. Or grey on white.

You've got a lot of black, which to me, doesn't suit your subject matter.

------
alanthonyc
Ok, this is really weird.

I have a friend who works for a company that made a site almost exactly like
this. The only difference is that they use a different three word slogan.

Is that pure coincidence or are you guys somehow affiliated? Is someone
selling these and rebranding them?

EDIT: Another coincidence (or not): all the posts from both sites have the
exact same first "comments" on them. gahh

------
makeee
I'd take down the ads. Not much point without the traffic.

